# Planning a baby...on the pump ADVICE



## helenkate (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello

I have been on the pump since Jan 2011 and hba1c is fab at 6.6 from 8.2 my control is good and would never go back to injections I love my pump.  

I am hoping to start trying for a baby in next month or two....it will be my first and as I am diabetic and have been for 15 years plus 30!! I do have concerns and worries about having a healthy baby and if anyone has any tips on improving the chances of a perfectly healthy baby please can you advise.

I would like any advice on treatment that happens throughout pregnancy and birth

thanks


----------



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Helenkate, lovely to hear from you again and great to hear that you are getting on so well with the pump  I can't offer any words of wisdom regarding having babies, but I will move this to the pregnancy section where some of our mums and mums-to-be might spot it. Hopefully, you will find things much easier (!) now you are on a pump to keep good control as pregnancy can send your levels crazy at times! 

Good luck!


----------



## Steff (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Helenkate sorry i cant directly help with your question but I wanted to welcome you to this wonderful forum


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 12, 2011)

helenkate said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been on the pump since Jan 2011 and hba1c is fab at 6.6 from 8.2 my control is good and would never go back to injections I love my pump.
> 
> ...


dont worry too much about the health of your baby because you are diabetic perfectly healthy people have disable children or with rare illnesses because happened to be the wrong cromosome at the wrong time so good luck on your baby making  adventure and have lots of fun i am sure everithing it will be allright !!!


----------



## hyper-Suze (Oct 12, 2011)

helenkate said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been on the pump since Jan 2011 and hba1c is fab at 6.6 from 8.2 my control is good and would never go back to injections I love my pump.
> 
> ...



Wowza, how eerie! I am 30, had diabetes for 12 years and we've been trying for 3months, although it has taken me 2-3years to prepare myself and own health first. I had a hba of !2 down to 7.5%, not quite as good as yours but I am still waiting for my pump. 

I suggest or would guess that you are already taking your folic acid? Eating plenty of healthy foods and exercise is another given. Apart from that and if you are trying is to take a test at the first opportunity that you think you maybe, that way you can keep a tight reign on levels but I guess your doing that already with a pump!!!!!

Have you booked into your local hospitals pre-pregnancy clinic, these are usually led by the diabetes consultant alongside the normal pregnancy clinic staff. I think they check your eyes, kidneys etc as they take on a big strain and stresses while pregnant.

Good luck and have fun trying! Remember to post when you have managed to concieve. I can't wait till I get that special piece of news to share!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clashann (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi there, start taking folic acid now. you will need a higher dose of folic acid than that of a non diabetic woman. you will need 5mg of folic acid so get a prescription of your doctor as you can't buy that dose over the counter 

I am type 2 but I assume the antenatal care is the same for all diabetics. At my hospital you get seen every 2 weeks until you are 30 weeks pregnant, from then on its once a week and from 35 weeks its twice a week and then you get induced or elective c section at 38 weeks if you haven't gone into labour yourself before then......its a drag travelling to the hospital all the time but you are well compensated by seeing your little one via ultrasound at every visit 

hba1c is obviously very important and I like to make it a competition with myself that everytime I have it tested, it should be lower than the previous test. I have got mine down to 5.7 and will find out the results of my latest one next week lol.

I did this with my previous pregnancy nearly 2 years ago and she was induced at 38 weeks weighing 8lb 5oz, her elder sister (who was born before I had diabetes) was 8lb 4oz at 39 weeks so I was well pleased with myself in keeping her weight similar to her sisters 

If there is anything more specific you would like to ask, I will try my best to answer them for you xx


----------



## Monkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Exciting times! 

As others have said, it's worth finding out from your DSN about pre-conception care in your area first, as they'll be able to give you some support along the way.

Will come back to this and add a few bits about my pregnancy experience, if that'd help too.


----------



## helenkate (Oct 12, 2011)

thank u all so much for your replies.

I have been attending pre clinic so taking the folic acid now and hoping to get hba1c down more.

Had eyes done 8 months ago but need to get feet looked at. I think I like the idea about lots of scans make me more at ease.

I am also taking vitamins too

Anyone at bradford would be interested in knowing what the midwives are like with knowledge of hypo's - i imagine you must hypo a lot in labour

thanks


----------



## rachelha (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello. I have had type 1 for 16 years and had Nathan aged 36.   I was put onto a sliding scale whilst in labour and did not hypo once.  The nurses managed by blood sugars perfectly for me.  I just went on to a pump 2 weeks ago, so can't advice on pregnancy and pumps yet.  I am hoping to be able to start trying for number two soon though.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Oct 14, 2011)

hi I was on a pump during my pregnancy (gave birth 7 weeks ago) and it was brilliant.  I could adjust my levels as and when i needed to (all the time!)

During labour I was only on a sliding scale for an hour as currently it is the hospitals protocol.  I had a very short labour though (2 hours) as I was induced. I was back on my pump and in control very quickly as I'd only had pethidine, not sure what would happen when its a c section. 

I'm not sure I could've managed perfect hba1c's during the pregnancy without my pump as at the end my placenta was failing and so i was gradually decreasing my basal rate as and when.  By the end I was on 30% insulin req and I wouldn't have been able to decrease it so rapidly when long lasting. My hba1c was 6 all through. My baby is perfect (i'm a bit bias).  He didn't hypo after birth and that was because my DSN said that He'd never had chance to get used to high sugars due to my control.  It was difficult but when you realise that the baby is affected by high sugars, you're soon motivated to get them down. 

He was big but my DSN said i couldn't've done any more.  He was 7 lb 8 but 4 weeks prem due to early induction.  I think babies born with defects (due to our diabetes) is actually quite rare now as we try so hard to keep sugars down.  I will also say, do not blame yourself if you do have a bigger baby, i took it really hard as i'd tried so so hard to keep the sugars from effecting him. Its not our fault when our hba1c is 6! 

All the best! Another thing, just because we're diabetic doesn't make us necessarily less fertile- We caught the first time! My husband was slightly annoyed! 

hope this helps.


----------



## helenkate (Oct 17, 2011)

thank you that is very interesting. I have started trying I am due in 4 days so will wait and see although we didn't really do the deed around ovaluation it was couple of days before 'fertile' and couple of days after. But you never know......

Will be more on time next month but don't want it to be clinical!!!


----------

